# can you have hiatal hernia with pressure but no acid reflux



## Guest (Mar 16, 2003)

just curious. my main ibs symptom is extreme pressure in upper left side under diaphram. often cannot talk or swallow or breath well. the feeling makes me crazy. i don't seem to have heartburn though. i have been diagnosed with ibs but have always felt it might be a hernia since thats what it feels like-as if my abdominal contents are spilling into my chest and I'm fighting to keep it down. does anyone have these sensations. nothing helps with this by the way. if i have this problem then what can i do about it? scared.


----------



## rizello (Mar 12, 2003)

if you have a hernia, the main treatment is almost the same as for GERD. So many people have these hernias, and I haven't read that they are life-threatening by themselves.


----------



## Duce94 (Aug 11, 2002)

hi joanofarc,No you do not need to have heart burn to have acid reflux. I didn't even have heart burn till after I found out that I had a hiatle hurnia. I knew I suffered from acid reflux thou because I would get a acidy taste in the morning. Having a hiatel hurnia is not life threatening at all. Most people have a hiatel hurnia never even realize its even thier. Your best bet to fine if you have a hiatel hurnia is to get a upper gi done. Its a easy test. And they can find alot. Just ask your doctor about it. Good luck.


----------



## Lindalu (Aug 28, 2002)

my hiatal hernia was quite a bother, I had refluxso bad it was coming up at night while sleeping,I remember waking up drowning in my reflex, that was horable, I could not breath. After that the Dr. did a Fundoplication where the stomach is wraped around the esofages (bad speller) My stomach never did calm down. Ended up nedded to be redone, I was bleeding internaly from my stomach being pinched in the hernia going intomy chest. I was bleeding to death, so you need to have your stool checked for blood.So I would get that checked out if I were you.







Good Luck, Linda


----------



## Meesh (Apr 8, 2003)

yes, it's scary! i too have that pressure at top of stomach and inflamed feeling--can hardly breathe or swallow. i have ibs-c and gerd...the old clogged pipe phenomenon. i was told i don't have hiatal hernia, yet aciphex and bed elvations and zelnorm not helping the flux at all...spasms or if eat too much volume contribute to lots of flux. i had an upper endoscopy done to find out about the pressure and found ulcerations--good to have it done.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2003)

coming back to this old thread.so what causes this pressure in hiatal hernia or gerd? and what treatment do they give you to get rid of it? its my understanding that its your stomach coming through your diaphram thats causing the pressure. so how can this be treated. reducing acid would not help that would it?i guess i should clarify--i feel like i'm choking on pressure, not on acid. does that still sound like gerd or hiatal?


----------



## Lindalu (Aug 28, 2002)

> quote:i guess i should clarify--i feel like i'm choking on pressure, not on acid. does that still sound like gerd or hiatal?


it sounds like a hiatus hernia


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

but can someone pls describe how this pressure feels to them? i'm so confused. all my docs think i have ibs and say nothing about this crazy pressure which i now attribute to ibs spasms


----------



## Lindalu (Aug 28, 2002)

Hi Joan,


> quote:but can someone pls describe how this pressure feels to them?


Let see if I can, if I remember right, its like your always full. And when I would bend over do to something it made me cough a lot. Of course there was always heartburn till I got the 24hrmeds what a blissing thoughs are.Its hard to feel I guess, example after my first operation for my hiatus hernia, I was supposed to be fixed, but my stomach always sounded like a water bottle. Two years later I almost bleed to death, b/cmy hernia was reopned and half or more of my stommach was up in my chest, my point here is I could not feel it there. I could not tell my stomach was up in my chest.I belive it was a barium swallow that showed this.But yes in the begining there was a since of fullness and lots of heartburn, I remember pushing at the top of stomach, where it goes intoyour ribs. I could feel it there.The more I type about it the more I remember.It's only been three years. With the secound operation they put mesh in to hold my stomach togeather.Take Care,Lindalups if I havent answered your question ask it againand I well try again.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2003)

thanks Lindalu-that is very similar to how i feel. sorry i brought up bad memories.so do you recommend the operation? the fact is, if this is from hiatal hernia, i can not live with the sensation. it makes me feel just awful. but i've heard the operation can make things worse. help!i had the barium swallow done but they didn't detect anything. however i've heard you have to have it when you are having the fullness sensation-perhaps b/c the stomach can drop back down into normal position at times and the hernia will remain undetected. is barium or endocopy the best way to see a hiatal hernia?the weird thing about all of this is I had a sigmoidoscopy done-where they put a scope in your colon while you are wide awake. and when they got to the part underneath my ribs i thought i was going to choke to death. b/c they were in my colon i figured i must just have ibs and not hernia and this sensation is truly a trapped gas/spasm thing like the doctor said and not a hernia. unless the colon can also come through the diaphragm. or maybe my blown up colon was pressing on the stomach which was going through the diaghram. not sure. at any rate, i have a terrible uncontained feeling in my chest/throat. i have it almost always in various degress. my doctors don't seem to care that this is my most disturbing "ibs" symptoms. ugh.not sure if i can get any more information out of you as I already got a lot! anyway, if you don't feel like replying thanks for your previous posts!


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

OMG I HAVE THE EXACT SYMPTOMS I SWEAR TO GOD HOLY **** ITS A HIATAL HERNIA!!! omg



































SERIOUSLY i am so scared how do u get rid of it


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2003)

watchmedream-i have these symptoms and have only been diagnosed with ibs so...not sure if we really have hiatal hernia or not. thats what i'm trying to find out. i think ultimatley you need to get a barium swallow when you are having the symptoms, or do the endoscopy. remember we have passed on several threads b/c our symptoms are so similar. it sucks doesn't it?


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

yes it does do you have msn or aim joanofarc i really want to talk to you!!!!!! you are like the only person that can relate and can actually care about me

















































im really scared cause i always have these symptoms.. like ALWAYS.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2003)

Hi Watchmedream,why don't you PM me (send me a private message). I just don't want to send my email address out to the world, if that's okay-you probably don't want to either!I think its too soon to say for sure you have a hiatal hernia. For instance, in my case I have had the upper GI work done(barium swallow) and they did not find anything. All my docs seem confident I have ibs only. And your doc does too. But I think in your case since you are suffering so much its really worth it to get tests done. You or your parents should ask why they aren't doing any tests and why they aren't treating you. You need some sort of medical support-if not only a doctor who seems to take your discomfort seriously. I'm curious where your parents are in all of this-what do they think about the care you are recieving and how are they supporting you. Also curious how your symptoms started b/c if I remember correctly you said they started suddenly.If you'd like to PM me - could you pls ask your parents if its okay first. I'm 32 years old (female) so I feel a bit weird about it. Not that I don't want to talk, but I just want to make sure its okay. In the meantime, I think dying of Hiatal Hernia is very very very rare. In fact in many cases people don't even know that they have it and doctors don't bother to treat it. I think its considered more a nuisance than anything else. But you can get surgery, if that ends up being right for you. So it is not the worst thing to happen. And remember you don't even know if that is what you have. IBS can cause upper GI symptoms as well. And the fact that both of us get some relief after releasing gas or having a bowel movement suggests to me that maybe it really is just ibs and spasms. -Susan


----------



## Lindalu (Aug 28, 2002)

Hi Girls,I have been reading your post to my post, but I have to leave to take my Mom to the eye dr. I want to answer your questions, feel free to email me. GTG







LindaluPS most of the times dr do not want to fix hernia unless it is life threating situation.I don't recomened it.


----------



## Lindalu (Aug 28, 2002)

Hi Joan,


> quote: had the barium swallow done but they didn't detect anything. however i've heard you have to have it when you are having the fullness sensation-perhaps b/c the stomach can drop back down into normal position at times and the hernia will remain undetected. is barium or endocopy the best way to see a hiatal hernia?


This is true, the stomach can and does go back into place.I knew it was time to get mine fixed, when one night I was waken by suffacating(s) I was drowningin the food,reflux,throw up, what ever it is called, when you inhale liquid while asleep,that is what did it for me. I knew then it was time I see about getting it fixed.So my Dr. agreed, but you what! The Dr that didmy fundoplication, I don't think he did it right.Right from the very begining my stomach would sound like a water bottle. H e came donatel to calm my stomach, but I don't think it made any difference.I was in a car wreck hit from behind, and the next thing I know for some reason I'm lossingall this blood. Had to go get transfusion with a short stay in hospital, still they did not know why I was loosing blood. It took them 4 to 5 months (always montiring my blood level) to figure out that it was my surgey had come undone.It was found doing a barium swallow.So the next time they did the stomach wrap complete with mesh to hold it togeather. I had a nurse tell me sewing your stomach is like trying to sew liver. OH BOY







Now I do not burb, throwup, or drink anything carbanated no soda. However I don't have any heartburn.But I do have IBS and Tinnitus ringing in my ears.Did I answer your question? Unless you are really having problems with your hernia I would not recomend the surgey.This is a major surgey, between this and my girly things being removed has really up set my naturl balance. Homeeyostacey(s) really don't know how to spell that one.







Take care,Lindalu


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Lindalu I'm 13 years old and all of a sudden a year ago, I had some pressure for 3 days after drinking slushies or milkshakes. Then all of a sudden one night after lying down to bed, I felt like I had to burp but couldn't and ever since then it's been like on & off of this pain. Right now, recently, I've been having SO much pressure in my upper left area after I eat and hours after I eat like maybe up to 12 even, I burp up the taste of the food. It's hard to burp it up it feels like something is always lodged there. Sometimes when I lie down I can feel the stomach gurgling like waterbottle and has become extremely frequent lately. But sometimes, it goes away all of a sudden sometimes for an unknown reason other times because well I feel that gas or something that was supposedly "lodged" in my stomach moved down a little, so I really think this is a hiatal hernia.I have been suffering for ONE WHOLE YEAR, i reiterate AND if that isn't the worst, I also have constipation =*(. I am at my wits end, being 13 years old and having to deal with school, I have missed a month and I break into crying fits everyday and my parents are also very frustrated because the family doctor I have been to is, in a word, BULL ****. He will not give me tests and DOES NOT take me seriously. I just went to him today and was literally almost crying and he didn't seem to care at all, and said other patients are on a higher need than you because of their cancer, heart strokes blegh blegh but he would schedule me for a CATSCAN. WHICH I DON'T NEED, I need an Upper G.I., I mean the full works! I am frustrated so much I want to go to the ER. I have also been the Gastroenteroligist and she also thinks that I don't need any tests yet but I am in so much pain! =*(


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

Bump.


----------



## Lindalu (Aug 28, 2002)

Hi watchmedream,Sorry to hear that your having pain, also your drdoes sound like a pain. Relax about this hernia thing, a ct scan well also show if your stomach is out of place, sounds like a very good place to start. It does sound like your Dr is listing to you if your going for a scan. I know a year is a long time to have something bothering you or in pain. These test do take time, which none of ua like.I would not recomend going to the er unless you feel you are in a life or death pain. Just what is your pain?Lindalu


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

Didn't you read my above posts? It's just this horribly uncomfortable pressure which is gas and I burp constantly after eating any single thing. I'm quite worried this will damage my esophagus or something...


----------



## Lindalu (Aug 28, 2002)

yea i did read your above post more than once, you know what!!!!mine did not hurt, even with most of my stomach in my chest. And something elseare you pooping black stools?ps i was just checking out your web site when i read your daily journal post. Get a grip your not dieing (s)any faster than the rest of us. PLEASE CALM DOWNAll of this stress you are putting your self through is unnessery.














Lindalu


----------



## Lindalu (Aug 28, 2002)

watchmedream,i know you r 13 what gender r u?


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

female


----------



## Lindalu (Aug 28, 2002)

watchmedream, are you pooping black or real dark turds, all of the time?


----------



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

Umm.. not all the time, no. But sometimes my stool is pretty dark but yes, this has been going on for a year and if I were to be bleeding, I'd have bled to death or lost weight both of which have not happened.


----------



## Lindalu (Aug 28, 2002)

tell your Dr you think you are pooping blood so he can check a sample and see for sure, then if you are he well check your blood to see what level you are at. It is possable to bleed so slow that it is replaced. But if you are, I can assure you he well look in to it.Take care,Lindalu


----------

